# Bitte Aion Gildenforum umbenennen in Legionsforum!



## iR_Habren (27. August 2009)

Ich möchte doch die Buffed Moderatoren darum bitten den Begriff Gilde nicht mit Aion zu verbinden.

Ich denke das der in Aion eingeführte name "Legion" auch in den Fanforen benutzt werden sollte. Klar werden einige denken das das kleinkariert ist aber ich bin der Meinung man sollte solche Sachen von vornherein richtig bezeichnen.


So Long Habren


----------



## Berserkius (27. August 2009)

Ja Legion klingt auch viel besser als  *Gilde*

Bin dafür!!!


----------



## Bexx13 (27. August 2009)

Super Sache @TE!

Und wo wir schon dabei sind, ich würde gerne auf meinem buffed-profil unter Spieleinteressen Aion (und Jumpgate-Evolution) auswählen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iR_Habren (28. August 2009)

Könnte mal jemand verantwortliches hierzu Stellung nehmen?


Ist ja nunmal so das in Aion die "Gilden"  "Legionen" heissen.

So Long Habren


----------



## Pente (28. August 2009)

iR_Habren schrieb:


> Könnte mal jemand verantwortliches hierzu Stellung nehmen?
> 
> 
> Ist ja nunmal so das in Aion die "Gilden"  "Legionen" heissen.
> ...


Aus moderativen Aspekten kann ich dir sagen was gegen eine derartige Umbenennung spricht:

Das Wort Gilde kennt einfach jeder MMORPG Spieler, d.h. 99,999999% aller User hier können mit dem Begriff Gilde etwas anfangen und diesen zuordnen. Wenn man nun den Gildenbereich von AION in Legion umbenennt steigt automatisch die Fehlerquote. Mit Fehlerquote sind all diejenigen gemeint die dann ihre Gildenvorstellung oder ihre Gildensuche im Allgemeinen Forenteil von AION posten weil sie das Gildenforum als solches nicht erkennen.

So komisch das nun für manche klingen mag aber ich sehe mit der Umbenennung einen erhöhten Moderationsaufwand verbunden. Es würde also zu Lasten der allgemeinen Übersicht und auch zu Lasten der Moderatoren, welche die entsprechenden Threads dann verschieben müssen, gehen.

Aus diesem Grund bin ich zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt eigentlich gegen die Umbenennung.


----------



## Bascho (28. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Aus moderativen Aspekten kann ich dir sagen was gegen eine derartige Umbenennung spricht:
> 
> Das Wort Gilde kennt einfach jeder MMORPG Spieler, d.h. 99,999999% aller User hier können mit dem Begriff Gilde etwas anfangen und diesen zuordnen. Wenn man nun den Gildenbereich von AION in Legion umbenennt steigt automatisch die Fehlerquote. Mit Fehlerquote sind all diejenigen gemeint die dann ihre Gildenvorstellung oder ihre Gildensuche im Allgemeinen Forenteil von AION posten weil sie das Gildenforum als solches nicht erkennen.
> 
> ...



Mal vorsichtig ausgedrückt ist das eine schwache Ausrede.
Wer ernsthaft Aion spielen möchte, weis auch was Legion heißt.

Aber natürlich ist es einfacher Standart-Begriffe aus WOW zu übernehmen.
Kennt jeder und war immer so. Warum nicht gleich Aion noch in WOW unbenennen?

Ach so, dann bitte im HDRO-Forum Sippenforum ändern nach Gildenforum. 
Denn Sippe kennt bestimmt auch kaum einer.

mfg
Bascho


----------



## Lillyan (28. August 2009)

Bascho schrieb:


> Aber natürlich ist es einfacher Standart-Begriffe aus WOW zu übernehmen.



Gilde ist kein WoW-Begriff, sondern wird seit Ewigkeiten in vielen MMOs und Rollenspielen verwendet... schon vor der WoW-Zeit.


----------



## ZAM (28. August 2009)

Bascho schrieb:


> Aber natürlich ist es einfacher Standart-Begriffe aus WOW zu übernehmen.



Wenn man nur WoW kennt, ists klar, dass man solche Sachen annimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Ach so, dann bitte im HDRO-Forum Sippenforum ändern nach Gildenforum.



Das hieß hier anfangs auch Gildenforum zur Eingewöhnung.


----------



## Bascho (28. August 2009)

Na gut. Dann gibt es ja noch Hoffnung, das es naher oder auch in ferner Zukunft  Legionforum heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Bascho


----------



## Bascho (28. August 2009)

Oh, wurde schon geändert^^

Dafür ein grosses Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Bascho


----------



## FraSokBUF (5. September 2009)

Hi,
die jetzige Lösung find ich gut. Danke buffed! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss,
FSB


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (6. September 2009)

/sign

danke dafür....gilden gibts schließlich nicht in aion.


----------

